# ReadyBoost For Windows XP.



## anandk (Nov 29, 2007)

You can upgrade the performance of your PC without upgrading its components. Get *ReadyBoost-like technology in Windows XP*. Overcome ReadyBoost limitations and use up to four inexpensive flash devices to speed up your system. Add more speed to your PC without upgrading! If you could improve the performance of your computer by upgrading just one item, that would be memory. Adding more RAM speeds up Windows and applications, allowing the system to access the hard disk less often. This is especially true for older PCs with 256 or 512 MB of RAM, and laptop computers with slow hard drives.

eBoostr™ allows you to use an additional drive (flash memory or hard disk) as another layer of performance-boosting cache for your Windows XP®. There is no need to purchase a Vista upgrade to get the benefits of the Vista’s ReadyBoost® technology. With the newly developed eBoostr™, the booting of your OS and applications startup get much faster thanks to the smart caching mechanism.
Highlights

    * Vista’s ReadyBoost benefits on your Windows XP® machine;
    * Smart caches frequently used applications and files for maximum performance speed up;
    * Supports both USB and non-USB removable media devices, as well as additional hard disks;
    * Allows up to 4 devices for simultaneous smart caching;
    * Compatible with all ReadyBoost® ready devices.

Its Not Freeware. 
*www.eboostr.com/


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 29, 2007)

downloaded... thanks for the info anand bro


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ron (Nov 29, 2007)

Thnks


----------



## New (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome news.. Btw what should be the minimum size of Pen Drive?


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 29, 2007)

New said:
			
		

> Thanks for the awesome news.. Btw what should be the minimum size of Pen Drive?


for ans see this



			
				windows vista help said:
			
		

> The recommended amount of memory to use for ReadyBoost acceleration is one to three times the amount of random access memory (RAM) installed in your computer. For instance, if your computer has 512 megabytes (MB) of RAM and you plug in a 4 gigabyte (GB) USB flash drive, setting aside from 512MB to 1.5GB of that drive will offer the best performance boost.



also can any1 tel if this software can be used in vista or not and if yes then which wil give better performance???

also can any1 plz tell which USB flash drives support READYBOOST TECHNOLOGY n how to check this technology AT THE TIME OF PURCHASin an USB flash drive???


----------



## New (Nov 29, 2007)

^Thanks .I did't read it properly..Btw it's just 643kbs...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds very useful........But sad news is "It is not freeware"


----------



## thunderstorm_08 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanx dear,
I was searching this for quite long..


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2009)

ckpninja007 said:


> Hii Guys...Im sorry if im deviating the thread


Yes u *R* deviating it and that too on bad side. 





> Im looking for Windows XP 64bit... *can any one let me know few sites were i can get the cracked one*


and





> *.....i would like to try it before buying it*


Man, this is awesome, I was like laughing for quite a few seconds.... 

THIS is not a warez site or we don't advertise some. No candies for u


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for that info. But if I remember correctly, I managed to place a portion of page file in a USB Drive.



			
				OP said:
			
		

> Overcome ReadyBoost limitations and use up to four inexpensive flash devices to speed up your system.


1. To have any noticeable boost, the flash drives should have high speeds. Cheap flash memory lags behind HDDs in terms of speed.

2. This applies to the ones that already have flash drives; for the ones that don't, buying more memory is top priority.


----------



## ckpninja007 (Jan 5, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Yes u *R* deviating it and that too on bad side. andMan, this is awesome, I was like laughing for quite a few seconds....
> 
> THIS is not a warez site or we don't advertise some. No candies for u


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hii Rhitwik.....I appreciate your attitude....
Thanku so much "I Have Got My Candies" 
haha....


----------



## Sathish (Jan 5, 2009)

thankx for sharing.. 
i tried.. i feel the performance difference in loading Games.
really good stuff.


----------

